
Show HN: Hack your tastebuds to enhance the flavor of whiskey and soften burn - Dgetman
http://miracle-nutrition.com/
======
Dgetman
Good morning fellow hackers! I came across this great video that shows the
impact of Synsepalum Dulcificum (miracle berry) on the flavor profile of high
end whiskeys and thought you guys may find it interesting:
[https://youtu.be/MBcp-kY_XGo?t=322](https://youtu.be/MBcp-kY_XGo?t=322)

I did a miracle berry cocktail night last weekend and it was incredible. We
were able to make some super smooth, unsweetened cranberry-vodkas and whiskey
sours. Best thing, since there was no sugar, we didn't have much of a headache
the next morning :D

I heard posting in the morning was worth a shot on HN. Since I have your
attention, miracle berry also has applications to breakfast. I personally use
it everyday because it makes my Greek yogurt creamy, rich, and delicious. I
have some people who use it with their coffee because, like the alcohol, it
can significantly remove the bitterness of coffee to make it taste much
smoother without the need to add as much cream and sugar.

I spent the last year making a formulation that dissolves 10+ times faster
than the competition. Whereas the pills on market (depicted in the video) take
5-10 minutes to dissolve, my pixy-stick like product dissolves in 10 seconds.

I would love to hear what you guys think about the product! I believe miracle
fruit has the potential to take willpower out of the equation of a healthy
diet by making nutritious foods taste as indulgent as the junk foods that are
otherwise killing us. No one has the patience to wait 5 minutes in the morning
while they are rushing to school or work, so I knew this is what needed to be
changed in order for miracle berry to go mainstream and positively impact
people’s diet and health.

Please use the code “hn” for 10% off at checkout if you're interested.

~~~
croissants
Cool. Do you have any idea how that FDA ban on miraculin is going?

Side note: I wish this had a different name than "miracle berry" or
"miraculin". "Miracle" just sounds so scammy.

~~~
Dgetman
Lol you are totally right...the number of times people thought this was a
scam. I need to rebrand my website and I've started using the Latin name.

Miraculin isn't banned, it is just not allowed to be sold as a food
ingredient. For example, it can't be incorporated into a Coke product. For
that same reason, Coca-Cola did a toxicology study Q4 of 2019 and showed there
were no possible long-term side effects. They are trying to get it approved as
GRAS status because they are working on a natural diet coke that doesn't taste
bad. Here's the study:

[https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31421212/](https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31421212/)

